#ubuntu-qt 2019-10-21
<r41nm4n> * #bacula :Cannot send to nick/channel
#ubuntu-qt 2019-10-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtwebkit-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.212.0~alpha3-3 => 5.212.0~alpha3-5] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtwebsockets-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.4-1 => 5.12.5-2] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtbase-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.4+dfsg-4ubuntu1 => 5.12.5+dfsg-2] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtlocation-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.4+dfsg-1 => 5.12.5+dfsg-2] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qttools-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.4-1 => 5.12.5-2] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtdeclarative-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.4-1 => 5.12.5-3] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtsensors-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.4-1 => 5.12.5-2] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
<RikMills> :)
<mitya57> RikMills: this was the easy part, mostly getting the docs built as the packaging work was already done in Debian :)
<mitya57> I didn't prepare the whole transition in a PPA because I want this to land before autosyncs start.
<RikMills> mitya57: yeah, I saw you were working hard there. thank you so much, as always!
<mitya57> (because otherwise sources synced from Debian will dep-wait on missing qttools)
<mitya57> no problem :)
<RikMills> I guess abi rebuilds to do when things open. I will do what you don't or have not time for
<mitya57> Thanks.
<mitya57> Yes, rebuilds can be done directly to archive.
#ubuntu-qt 2019-10-25
<lubot> <RikMills> Archive is open
<lubot> <mitya57> Great!
#ubuntu-qt 2019-10-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qt5reactor [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted qt5reactor [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5-2]
<lubot>  was removed by: RikMills
<lubot> <RikMills> Qtwebengine requires a manual upload?
<lubot> <mitya57> I'll do it now.
<lubot> <RikMills> Thanks. I poked a few depwaits
<lubot> <RikMills> In file included from /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/obj-s390x-linux-gnu/Telegram_pch/stdafx.h:121: … /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/obj-s390x-linux-gnu/Release/../../Telegram/SourceFiles/config.h:180:2: error: #error "Only little endian is supported!" …   180 | #error "Only little endian is supported!" …       |  ^~~~~
<lubot> <mitya57> It is going to be RMed in Debian
<lubot> <RikMills> Right. Ok. git blame says that line is 3 years old, but guess some other reason for it to fail now then
<lubot> <mitya57> Fwd from mitya57: After more investigation: the check is old, our maintainer used to patch it to change #error to #warning but he no longer does that now.
<lubot> <mitya57> Fwd from mitya57: https://salsa.debian.org/debian/telegram-desktop/commit/86d77755e0d40220e3d592b312d28315e134664f - here that hunk of the patch was removed
<lubot> <mitya57> According to the maintainer it never really worked on big endian.
<lubot> <RikMills> ok 👍
#ubuntu-qt 2019-10-27
<lubot> <RikMills> doing some no change rebuilds. I may need help if some go south :P
<lubot> <mitya57> Thank you very much! If you want, I can join your efforts when I wake up completely :)
<lubot> <RikMills> Looks like I only have pyotherside and pyside2 to do. Upload, that is.
<lubot> <RikMills> Done. lets see if anything goes 'boom'
<lubot> <mitya57> \o/
<lubot> <RikMills> Great. fctix-qt5 being in this transition just caused Kubuntu iso to fail to build. oh well, not as if there is much new befroe this hits anyway
<lubot> <RikMills> deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin needs fixing again for new qt version
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 or does that just need a sync?
<lubot> <RikMills> Looks like it? https://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs//main/d/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin_5.0.1-2_changelog
<lubot> <mitya57> Just a sync, yes
<lubot> <RikMills> done
<lubot> <mitya57> Thanks
<lubot> <RikMills> hopefully that will be it for builds, apart from removing s390x on telegram
<lubot> <RikMills> and qgis has new binaries, as that version hasn't got through proposed yet
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 debian removed pyside in unstable, but left python-ghost and yubikey-piv-manager that depends on it!?
<lubot> <mitya57> Yes, that was ScottK :)
<lubot> <mitya57> I can file RM bugs for them. Or feel free to do that yourself.
<lubot> <RikMills> In debian?
<lubot> <mitya57> Yes
<lubot> <mitya57> Ubuntu picks up Debian removals automatically, right?
<lubot> <RikMills> If you could then, the debian BTS still likes to ignore my emails!
<lubot> <mitya57> Will do when I get back to my PC
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Ubuntu picks up Debian removals automatically, right?], No, need to make a request here as well
<lubot> <mitya57> Then can you do that, please?
<lubot> <RikMills> I can when they are gone in debian, yes :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Right, makes sense
<lubot> <mitya57> And we really need to remove qtwebkit in Ubuntu
<lubot> <RikMills> yes
<lubot> <RikMills> I want to get new phonon in, and that requires pyside and friends to be gone
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [If you could then, the debian BTS still likes to ignore my emails!], Filed debian #943672 and debian #943673
<ubottu> Debian bug 943672 in ftp.debian.org "RM: python-ghost -- ROM; not in testing, not installable since 2019-09-11" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/943672
<ubottu> Debian bug 943673 in ftp.debian.org "RM: yubikey-piv-manager -- RoQA; Not in testing, not installable since 2019-09-11, Python 2 only" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/943673
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 thanks!
